# Body condition



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Okay, so for a while now something's been on my mind. Aspen is in excellent body condition. I can feel his ribs, hip bones and spine. But, my question is, how much of the spine am I supposed to feel? I can feel his ribs and hip bones easily, but his spine I can feel a lot. I am feeding him roughly around 2-2.2 lbs. a day. I know thinner is better, but I don't want him to be underweight. I know it's probably normal, I guess I just need someone to tell me so. :frown:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I can feel our girl's ribs and hip bones just as well as the back bone. As long as there isn't heavy fatty deposits over any part of the body, I wouldn't be worried. It might be easier to also go by weight with Aspen since he has long fur as well as body condition. I think that you would know if he were really underweight...


----------

